# Alpine ILX-007 Parking Brake Bypass



## Roper215 (Oct 21, 2012)

Hello All,

I purchased the Micro Bypass from Amazon. The bypass I purchased listed my unit as compatible.

My question is, the unit also has the foot brake wire, as my deck does not have this wire I assume I leave it alone and insulate it and thats it.

Can someone confirm?

Amazon.com : MicroBypass Parking Brake Override Bypass for Alpine : Vehicle Audio Video Accessories And Parts : Car Electronics

Thank you,

Roper215


----------



## Sine Swept (Sep 3, 2010)

I don't think you need to use it as there is no foot brake wire (only a handbrake wire)


----------



## Roper215 (Oct 21, 2012)

Sine Swept said:


> I don't think you need to use it as there is no foot brake wire (only a handbrake wire)


My limited understanding is that the parking brake is looking for negative signal and the foot brake is looking for positive signal, I just wanted to confirm that there shouldn't be any issue by insulating this and not connecting it as the harness has no place for it.

Thanks again


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

With my Alpines, I did not connect the foot brake and had no issue. If you have an issue, give the foot brake positive (it's basically looking to see if the brake lights turned on so +).


----------



## Sine Swept (Sep 3, 2010)

According to the manual for this radio there is only a parking brake wire.

Wire it to a hidden switch to ground if you don't want to deal with getting to the ebrake switch.

Its always good to bench test for function before getting deep into an install.


----------



## Roper215 (Oct 21, 2012)

After the responses I'm getting, I feel like the micro bypass should be sufficient to get me "switched" ground.

I will verify before buttoning eveyrthing back up with the car, worst case I actually splice into the gray parking brake wire and call it a day.


----------

